

Google Releases Glass Specs - dsr12
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/15/google-releases-full-glass-specs-full-day-battery-life-5mp-camera-720p-video-16gb-flash-memory-bone-conduction-transducer/

======
phdtree
Here are the key specs:

Display: High resolution display is the equivalent of a 25 inch high
definition screen from eight feet away.

Camera: Photos – 5 MP; Videos – 720p

Storage: 12 GB of usable memory, synced with Google cloud storage. 16 GB Flash
total.

Battery: One full day of typical use.

Compatibility: Any Bluetooth-capable phone. The MyGlass companion app requires
Android 4.0.3 (Ice Cream Sandwich) or higher. MyGlass enables GPS and SMS
messaging.

~~~
unwind
Not sure if all of those can be called "specs", really.

They're very much on the soft side of things, instead of giving voltage and
capactity (in Ah) of the battery, all you get is a very approximate runtime.

The "spec" for the display, which arguably is the core piece of tech in a pair
of _electronic glasses_ doesn't even use the word "pixel".

It's interesting that the recommended format for photos is 640x360, on a
device that is said to be 720p capable. Of course, 720 / 2 is 360, which is
... weird.

